# The Witcher: Netflix veröffentlicht interaktive Karte mit Zeitsstrahl



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Netflix veröffentlicht interaktive Karte mit Zeitsstrahl*

						Netflix hat eine interaktive Karte zu den Ereignissen der Witcher-Serie veröffentlicht. Damit erhalten Fans der Serienabenteuer ein kleines Lexikon, mit dem sie die verschiedenen Hintergründe und Zeitebenen besser einordnen können.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Netflix veröffentlicht interaktive Karte mit Zeitsstrahl*


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Netflix veröffentlicht interaktive Karte mit Zeitsstrahl*

Ist ganz nett animiert für Leute, die die Bücher nicht kennen.

Wobei man halt dazu sagen muss, dass es nicht "die Karte" der Witcher Welt gibt. Sapkowski selber hat keine Karte rausgegeben, daher sind alle Karten nur Interpretationen.
Und wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, gibt es auf Reddit wesentlich detailliertere und korrektere Karten.


----------



## Rollora (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Netflix veröffentlicht interaktive Karte mit Zeitsstrahl*



dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Ist ganz nett animiert für Leute, die die Bücher nicht kennen.
> 
> Wobei man halt dazu sagen muss, dass es nicht "die Karte" der Witcher Welt gibt. Sapkowski selber hat keine Karte rausgegeben, daher sind alle Karten nur Interpretationen.
> Und wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, gibt es auf Reddit wesentlich detailliertere und korrektere Karten.



Dachte gelesen zu haben, dass die Karten in W3 von ihm gezeichnet wurden


----------



## HardlineAMD (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Netflix veröffentlicht interaktive Karte mit Zeitsstrahl*



Rollora schrieb:


> Dachte gelesen zu haben, dass die Karten in W3 von ihm gezeichnet wurden


Sapkowski lag mit CD Project ja auch nur deshalb im Clinch, weil er nicht mit einem derartigen Erfolg der Spiele gerechnet hat. Im Nachhinein wollte er mehr Kohle, was ich nachvollziehen kann, aber anscheinend hat er eben sein Witcher-Universe für einen festen Betrag lizensiert. 
Rechtsstreit um The Witcher: CD Projekt Red einigt sich mit Buch-Autor


----------



## ryzen1 (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Netflix veröffentlicht interaktive Karte mit Zeitsstrahl*



Rollora schrieb:


> Dachte gelesen zu haben, dass die Karten in W3 von ihm gezeichnet wurden



Nicht ganz. Er hat die Karte zwar nicht entworfen, hat aber mit Infos und Ratschlägen beigetragen die Karte auszuarbeiten.


----------



## DarkWing13 (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher: Netflix veröffentlicht interaktive Karte mit Zeitsstrahl*

Habe die bücher jetzt (noch?) nicht gelesen, aber keine Probleme mit der zeitlichen Darstellung gehabt.
Zugegeben, waren zu Anfang die ersten "Rückblick-Szenen" nicht gleich erkennbar, aber mit jedem neuem Teil, bemerkte man besser, wenn etwas in der Vergangenheit spielte.

Aber ich weiß warum einige damit Probleme haben...ich kenne Leute (meist weiblichen Geschlechts  ) die bei Rückblenden noch nicht einmal den Untertiteltext lesen, ala "Ort XY, 2014", und sich dann wundern, warum der gerade getötete Charakter, wieder quitschlebendig herum läuft... 

mfg


----------

